# Blocage paiement par AppStore;(



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Avril 2013)

J'ai eu un souci bancaire et ma carte n'a plus été acceptée par l'Appstore. Après virement effectué et reçu sur mon compte français, je ne peux toujours pas faire la moindre transaction....
Argh.....
L'Appstore me demande des informations que je donne (code secret qui est sur la cb) mais rien n'y fait!!!
Il y a t'il un temps de latence avant que tout cela refonctionner correctement?
Excellente journée à tous


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2013)

Normalement non.

C'est étrange ton souci, tu es à quelle banque ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Avril 2013)

CIC 
J'attends la réponse de ma banquière. 
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Avril 2013)

C'est particulièrement gonflant.
J'ai enlevé le mode de paiement et remplacé par none.
Ensuite j'ai ressaisi toutes les coordonnées et le nombre secret à 3 chiffres.....
Your payment was declined.
Please enter valid payment method information.
Apple m'a écrit pour me dire que mon compte était activé le 29 (aujourd'hui donc).
Mais je ne peux pas leur répondre car c'est un email généré automatiquement.
Où puis je m'adresser?
Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2013)

Contacte les : retrouve le bon N° ici:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HE57?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Avril 2013)

Merci. 
J'ai envoyé un message et j'attends la réponse.
Je croise les doigts...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Avril 2013)

Résolu. La banque n'avait manifestement pas fait le nécessaire. Merci les idées et les conseils.....


----------

